# July 2021 189 round



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

It's the eve of 21st July 2021. Is the invitation round happening right now? If yes, then has anyone received an invite? If not, then when is it anticipated to happen?


----------



## mrath (Mar 8, 2021)

As anxious as all of us are about the outcome of this round, some invitations may be issued during the evening. 

However, we should be conservative and manage our expectation in accordance with the past rounds' result...


----------



## darkknight2099 (Jul 22, 2017)

What was the time when they sent the invitations in the last round?

Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

darkknight2099 said:


> What was the time when they sent the invitations in the last round?
> 
> Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


Due to covid lockdown all over Australia, they may have delayed it also
You will have to wait for some agents to publish the results
In addition to the forum, keep a watch on Facebook 
Cheers


----------



## DD (Jan 15, 2017)

I think it happened this morning. I have seen some posts on Facebook.


----------



## ankur31 (Aug 20, 2018)

DD said:


> I think it happened this morning. I have seen some posts on Facebook.


Can you provide links? Any mention on the occupations?


----------



## mrath (Mar 8, 2021)

July 2021 invite round for 189/491 (family) unofficial results - Iscah


A selection round happened overnight The lowest ranked EOIs invited we have seen are … 189 – 90 points with an EOI effect date of 7th June 2021 491 – 80 points with an EOI effect date of 7th May … Continue reading →



iscah.com


----------



## Hammad777 (Jul 27, 2021)

Does anyone have any idea about 189 invitations this year. I am Civil Engineer applied last Oct. (2019), updated my EOI in Feb. and waiting on 90 pts?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Hammad777 said:


> Does anyone have any idea about 189 invitations this year. I am Civil Engineer applied last Oct. (2019), updated my EOI in Feb. and waiting on 90 pts?


Onshore or offshore?
If offshore, probably no chances anytime soon
Unfortunately even 189 round invites have become selective and only points don’t matter like pre covid times 
Cheers


----------



## yyctobne (Apr 1, 2020)

Hammad777 said:


> Does anyone have any idea about 189 invitations this year. I am Civil Engineer applied last Oct. (2019), updated my EOI in Feb. and waiting on 90 pts?


NB is correct that rounds are selective, but I would say Civil Engineers still have a chance - even offshore.

There is demand for Civil Engineering professionals and, while I wouldn't get my hopes too high, it's possible that 95-90 pointers will get invited this fiscal year. I got my invite last July and it was completely unexpected, but I was one of the lucky ones to get invited at 90 points that round.

You may run into an issue where your EOI expires (in Oct. 2021) before you get an invite though so that's something to watch out for.


----------



## mrath (Mar 8, 2021)

yyctobne said:


> NB is correct that rounds are selective, but I would say Civil Engineers still have a chance - even offshore.
> 
> There is demand for Civil Engineering professionals and, while I wouldn't get my hopes too high, it's possible that 95-90 pointers will get invited this fiscal year. I got my invite last July and it was completely unexpected, but I was one of the lucky ones to get invited at 90 points that round.
> 
> You may run into an issue where your EOI expires (in Oct. 2021) before you get an invite though so that's something to watch out for.


Last July? As in July 2020?


----------



## yyctobne (Apr 1, 2020)

Yes, July 14, 2020 invite round. There were 500 invites, 141 went to Civil Engineering Professionals. It was the largest non-medical ANZSCO code invited since the start of COVID.


----------



## mrath (Mar 8, 2021)

yyctobne said:


> Yes, July 14, 2020 invite round. There were 500 invites, 141 went to Civil Engineering Professionals.


Big congrats. I thought you were among the civil engineers who got invited in July 2021 round


----------



## iqbalali (Jul 15, 2021)

yyctobne said:


> NB is correct that rounds are selective, but I would say Civil Engineers still have a chance - even offshore.
> 
> There is demand for Civil Engineering professionals and, while I wouldn't get my hopes too high, it's possible that 95-90 pointers will get invited this fiscal year. I got my invite last July and it was completely unexpected, but I was one of the lucky ones to get invited at 90 points that round.
> 
> You may run into an issue where your EOI expires (in Oct. 2021) before you get an invite though so that's something to watch out for.



You received offshore Invitation?


----------



## Keerthi chandrasekara (Sep 27, 2021)

yyctobne said:


> NB is correct that rounds are selective, but I would say Civil Engineers still have a chance - even offshore.
> 
> There is demand for Civil Engineering professionals and, while I wouldn't get my hopes too high, it's possible that 95-90 pointers will get invited this fiscal year. I got my invite last July and it was completely unexpected, but I was one of the lucky ones to get invited at 90 points that round.
> 
> You may run into an issue where your EOI expires (in Oct. 2021) before you get an invite though so that's something to watch out for.


Hi
I came to know that you were invited last round in July for 189. I assume you are a civil engineer. May I know you're time line. Because I'm also with 90 doi April 2021.
Cheers


----------



## arthur1223 (Jul 27, 2021)

I have contacted a migration agency and they had Civil Engineer clients onshore who received an invite with as low as 70pts for 491 (Family Sponsor) in 07/2021. My brother submitted his EOI for 491FS as a Civil Engineer in Nov/2020 with 90pts offshore and didn't get the invite.

I know it's not 189 but it does look that hopes are low for offshore applicants.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

arthur1223 said:


> I have contacted a migration agency and they had Civil Engineer clients onshore who received an invite with as low as 70pts for 491 (Family Sponsor) in 07/2021. My brother submitted his EOI for 491FS as a Civil Engineer in Nov/2020 with 90pts offshore and didn't get the invite.
> 
> I know it's not 189 but it does look that hopes are low for offshore applicants.


Offshore applicants other then those in healthcare, don’t stand a chance at getting invite with less then 100-105 points in the near future
The sooner you accept it, the better it is 
Cheers


----------

